# a moment of silence...



## TheMorningStar (Apr 2, 2004)

At 11:00pm March 31, Grandmaster Elmer Ybanez of the LESKAS system lost his battle with cancer. let us offer our deepest condolences to his family, friends, and students-- know that we grieve with you, brothers and sisters of the art.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## John J (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Apr 2, 2004)

...............................................................................................


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## bart (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## haumana2000 (Apr 2, 2004)

................


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 2, 2004)

....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2004)

* .* 

        :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 2, 2004)

.
 :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 3, 2004)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2004)

.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 5, 2004)

.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 5, 2004)

.


----------



## modarnis (Apr 5, 2004)

.


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

.


----------



## sungkit (Apr 13, 2004)

.


----------



## XkempoX (Apr 14, 2004)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2004)

.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 16, 2004)

-


----------

